# Late season goose



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

Killbuck Marsh 1/21...Windy but they were moving just after day break.

Next time I will get my finger out of the way...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice job, we been killing the honkers realy well lately, we got 4 bands today out of a 3 man limit.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice job! I was out in the freezing weather this morning and managed one. Even the rivers are starting to ice up with this cold.


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

Good to know some of us are still at it...We bounced around all day and didn't see another hunter afield...Nice looking birds


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i am still at it .


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm jealous ff 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

dont be i just have lot's of dumb bird's going to the same field everday .


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

It was a great final weekend for us. 2 man limit of geese and 2 mallards on Saturday and a 4 man limit of geese today. All on state land  Best hunting we've had on public land this year in fact. Good way to end the year after a January mostly void of ducks.


----------

